# Spring Break Family Fishing Adventures - Mega-Bite Inshore Charters



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Spring Break is not far off and if you're heading to Pensacola, Navarre or Perdido Key and want an exciting fishing adventure where you'll catch Monster Sheepshead, Monster Redfish and Hard Pulling Snapper, this is the trip for you.

See my website for what types of fish we catch in March.
http://www.megabiteinshore.com/march2012.htm

















Red snapper season is closed in March, but it's still fun to catch them and take a pic.
_" all fish over sized and out of season are released"_

This time of year you don't need to go offshore to get big fish and fill the cooler, plus if you get sea sick, no worries here, we fish inshore in the calm waters of Pensacola Bay.

I look forward to taking you out on a great light tackle inshore charter.
See you soon,
John
www.megabiteinshore.com
850-341-9816


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

It may be cold out, but no worries, spring is not far off.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

If anyone on the forum is heading down this way, give me a shout, I'm giving a PFF discount on Spring Break Trips.


----------

